

Show HN: The linkedin Killer - jizie
http://jizie.com

======
pedalpete
For those who saw this, ignored it or didn't find why it might be compelling,
check out the founders profile on Jizie.
[http://www.jizie.com/users/rbatista](http://www.jizie.com/users/rbatista)

Richard! Put that link on your homepage. Show people what they'll see using
the site. Goddamnit man! It's beautiful!

I still have no idea why I'd use it, but at least now I can see the quality of
build you can put out. This is the stuff that gets people interested.

Re-do your homepage. Put a big link that shows people what their profile would
look like. Or put the profile up somewhere.

From your homepage, I had no idea if after creating an account I'd just be
sent to a 'coming' soon link or something, because you never said what it did.

The thing you should be putting into your homepage (some of which you can take
as a lesson in marketing), 'show your work, don't just talk about it'.

Also, I found a bit of a bug. Clicking on one of your links in your portfolio,
results in an image that is stretched, but then clicking the back button fixes
it.

------
pedalpete
Did you consider the implication of creating a professional network and
calling it 'Jizie'? You've got huge mountains ahead of you, I think you should
reconsider the name.

The landing page is nice, but you haven't given me a compelling reason to give
it a go, and you haven't made it easy for me to join.

Have you considered starting with a niche? Some friends started
theloop.com.au, which is a LinkedIn for creatives, and they've been quite
successful with it.

When LinkedIn started, it was so early, that I suspect they were targetting IT
people, and they grew from there.

I think in order to get any traction, you'll at the VERY least need to tell
people what they are signing up for. You haven't done that at all on your
homepage. "The only professional network with a VOICE" means nothing to me.

~~~
minimaxir
There _is_ an About page, which is somehow more confusing than having nothing
at all: [http://www.jizie.com/home/about](http://www.jizie.com/home/about)

~~~
jizie
can you tell me a little more about whats confusing besides the grammar and
spelling would love some feed back.

~~~
pedalpete
Well, you recognize that the spelling and grammar are messed, fix it! You know
what they say about execution. Spelling and grammar are part of that.

Your 'about' page still says nothing about what the user should expect when
they are logged into the site. All you tell is about why you had the idea,
which quite frankly doesn't make a ton of sense to me, and then that
"Linkedin.com is the myspace of our generation and jizie.com is the facebook".

HOW! WHAT! You've given people absolutely nothing with regards to what the
site will do. Even if you just give one or two examples of how your (hopefully
soon to be renamed) site is different. What will it allow you to do.

I see in another thread that you responded that 'without a co-founder...'.
Please don't make excuses. There are tons of people who have built successful
sites without co-founders. I'm sure there are also lots of people who grew up
in 'bad neighbourhoods', just as there are people in technology who grew up in
the farming communities where they didn't have access to a technology
community.

I know I'm sounding like a downer but I want you to get a bit angry and
realize you need to up your game. You've made it further than most have, just
by building something and releasing it. It's a sad statement of our industry
full of dreamers, but it's the truth. So give yourself a small pat on the
back. Then look at the road ahead, and how long and hard it is. Take one step,
then another, stay focused, and keep going.

Congratulations. All your hard work to get to this point is nothing in
comparison to what you've got ahead of you. (That's a compliment, though I
know it doesn't sound like one).

------
ColinWright
Everything pedalpete[0] said, and a few more things. It's hard to say some of
this without sounding condescending - it isn't. Please take it at face value.

You need to spell and grammar check your work. I applaud what you've done, and
you've clearly worked hard in difficult circumstances and have done well. I
will spell and grammar check up to 1000 words for you for free, just to help,
no obligation.

I also didn't know why I should give you my email address, and I nearly just
closed without looking further. I saw the "About" link only at the last moment
- you need to give me more.

Good luck.

[0]
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7037218](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7037218)

~~~
jizie
Thanks your right the spelling and grammar needs work. I am working on that
right now as we speak. I am working on providing a better experience but since
currently it's only me and no co founder. It's hard to do everything just
wanted to show the site to get some feed back

~~~
ColinWright
I appreciate that, and wish you the best. Kudos for something something up and
running. Your challenges are to get traction, and to make a good and memorable
impression.

You need more of a hook to get people to sign up - currently I don't know what
the benefit would be, and what you'll do with my data. That's a killer
combination (in a bad sense).

And you really do need to change the name. Something short, catchy, and
meaningless will do well enough if marketted strongly.

------
icedchai
Jizie? How'd you come up with this name? It's absurd.

~~~
jizie
I find the name great because it's easy to remember. and un forgettable

~~~
icedchai
as a bonus, you can turn it into a pr0n site if this fails.

~~~
jizie
Lmao that is so true

